# Puppy weight?



## Gunner07312017 (Nov 28, 2018)

My puppy is almost 3 months and weighs 20 lbs . He was born October 10th . Is this a normal weight . He seems small. Ill add picture . The first picture is when we first got him the second picture was 3 days ago.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks healthy and handsome! dont' get caught up on his size. The male siblings to my puppy are 30# at 17 weeks so I don't think yours is far behind that.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

My puppy was only 12lb at 3 months. And way behind the “charts” up until around 6 months when he hit a huge growth spurt and now mines 60-70lbs at 8 months old. It depends on a lot of things. The line, the size of the parents, how big of a litter, was it the biggest or smallest of the litter, does this breeding typically have fast growers or slow growers, are you feeding enough and of the right food etc 

I’m no expert so take my post with salt but I wouldn’t worry about it a lot as long as he looks healthy and checks out with a vet and acts normal


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I agree with Jax. My girl and her one male sibling are roughly 56 (her) and 60 (him) now at 16 months. I got my girl at 4 months and she was only 28lbs. Don't worry about size! He looks healthy!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

My girl is 12 weeks and weighs 28 poundshttps://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=516389&stc=1&d=1546528295


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Your pup looks fine, he'll grow at his own rate. Mine was around 15lb at 3 months. He's now 90lb approaching 18 months. So unless it's malnourishment or super overweight, puppy weights is nothing to worry about


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

We used to worry A LOT about their size when they were that age. We thought they we so smaller compared to all the puppies you see on instagrams and even compared to my cousins husky whose a week older then Layla and Odin. 

Layla was under 10 pounds at 8 weeks old and Odin was a few pounds heavier. Their litter mates where in between. Layla was the runt and Odin was the biggest. 

Our vet said they were healthy and it’s was better for puppies to start out small and grow slowly then to weigh a lot at that young of an age. 

Now at almost 9 months old Odin is 75-80 and Layla is around 60-65. Odins a big dude and lean. Layla’s a little thicker and shorter. But all our worries went away around 4-5 months old when they started growing into themselves. 

Enjoy your pup while they are small! You’re sure gonna miss it when they all of a sudden get huge on you.


----------



## MookiesDad (Jan 3, 2019)

Our boy is 13 weeks and 34 lbs. Not overweight, looks just right. I guess a lot of the size depends on genetics ?‍♂


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Every pup is different. Rollo was 21 lbs @ 8 weeks old and he is 105 lbs now at 12 months. He is 105 lbs and still very lean but he is bigger than most/all. A lot of it is your individual dogs body type


----------



## chienchaud (Jan 1, 2019)

42 lbs at 16 weeks


----------

